# Live boston symphony discs available again on ebay!



## christmashtn (Aug 29, 2009)

After much refraining, I have reposted many live Boston Symphony goodies on ebay. Lots of Munch, some Leinsdorf, one disc each of Monteux, Ormandy, and the very young Michael Tilson Thomas. In addition, there's a couple of real rarities on one disc featuring William Kapell.


----------

